

Possible tsunami anticipated to hit Hawaii 11:19 a.m. HST / 4:19 p.m. EST - cwan
http://www.myabc50.com/news/national/story/Sirens-wake-Hawaii-residents/wiPnHS_xr02YLC5tibBN9Q.cspx

======
whalesalad
Video feed of the news down there: <http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hitsunami>

I just came home to LA to visit family from Honolulu, all my friends back in
HI are saying "wow you picked the best time to leave".

------
vitaIiy
Have no fear, we have an awesome tsunami damper in the ocean:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Pacific_Garbage_Patch>

By the time tsunami gets through all that trash, it's going to be a wave even
surfers wouldn't like.

------
aristus
No, _waves_ are anticipated, tsunamis a possibility.

~~~
cwan
Thanks. Title corrected. By way of followup/addendum:
[http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/weak-tsunami-hits-
polyn...](http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/weak-tsunami-hits-
polynesia/story-e6frfku0-1225835173244) \- "Weak tsunami hits Polynesia"

